# Best NEW Tool?



## LEVELBEST (Dec 28, 2006)

I am sure this has been posted around before, or something similar.

But this time, I thought we could discuss the best NEWER tools that we don't know how anyone did without. Even if it is an improvement over an older version, what would you say is the best money you have spent on a new tool or piece of equipment lately?

One that I don't own yet, but hope to get in the near future(within weeks) is a track saw, does anyone own the DeWalt version?


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

i picked up the cordless 58" dewalt track saw for $280 a while back and it's a great addition to my shop. I use it for making countertops to get perfectly square edges after mockup. the battery life is terrible when going through 1.5" of substrate but they charge quickly (around 30 min's). I can live w/ short battery life for the convenience of being cordless b/c it's not a all the time tool-a corded version would definitely be necessary if it were used more. I rarely clamp the bar down b/c it doesn't slide-its very stable.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...qCFAw&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:0


Not sure how old it is, but this thing ROCKS!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

They are green and make me happy and money every time I get a new one


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

if my memory serves correct black and yellow is the color of warning tape, which is a coincidence dewalt is the same color :whistling

around the dewalt and makita are the only two available... the makita goes for $500 with everything included, the dewalt is $600 without track


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Today, it was my 18 gauge Impulse nailer. Hanging T&G beadboard on a ceiling. I love the belt hook, no hose to get tangled up in and very easy to locate for proper nail placement. Two nails per rafter, no splitting and very strong connection with 1 1/2" brads.:clap:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

half tempted to buy one of them thar fancy thingamajigs this weekend.. have to take tommorrow off to let my leg recoup from getting drained today, gonna make a stop into the paslode store to see what kinda prices theyll give me on a couple things, other wise evil orange.... 20% off all air nailers...


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> half tempted to buy one of them thar fancy thingamajigs this weekend.. have to take tommorrow off to let my leg recoup from getting drained today, gonna make a stop into the paslode store to see what kinda prices theyll give me on a couple things, other wise evil orange.... 20% off all air nailers...


 I got mine used at **** Depot, under 200 bucks. Here's the best thing though. 3 years ago, I bought 21 boxes of expired fuel cells for $1 a box. I popped one in the gun today and ran through about 400 brads so far. Not one misfire. Cell was dated to expire 17 APR 07.:clap:


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> They are green and make me happy and money every time I get a new one


I could make a long list, but the above comment will suffice. 

Ok, the ridgid battery 15 ga nailer. Plan to get a full line of co2 and/or cordless. Hate hauling the compressor around. Not the most useful, but my favorite for some reason, is the T15. I don't know if it's the weight, handling, versatility, or case. 
Ok, I'm done. :shutup:


----------



## bdoles (Sep 11, 2007)

Aaron Berk said:


> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...qCFAw&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:0
> 
> 
> Not sure how old it is, but this thing ROCKS!


I'll totally agree. I use it all the time, and it has yet failed me in whatever task I'm doing.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have almost given up using my paslode trim guns. 

They work great, just too loud for me anymore.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have almost given up using my paslode trim guns.
> 
> They work great, just too loud for me anymore.


 I wear hearing protection pretty regularly, I don't mind the noise.

Give you 50 bucks a piece for Impulses in working order.:shifty:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

loneframer said:


> I got mine used at **** Depot, under 200 bucks. Here's the best thing though. 3 years ago, I bought 21 boxes of expired fuel cells for $1 a box. I popped one in the gun today and ran through about 400 brads so far. Not one misfire. Cell was dated to expire 17 APR 07.:clap:


sweet deal:thumbsup:, i guess there is something to be said about keeping stuff in a warm dry space.

if i do break down and get the impulse, it will be from the paslode store... hd still carrys the old framer, hell the new one only came out 18 months after it did in the states....:no: and the air model came out 2 years after the states


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> sweet deal:thumbsup:, i guess there is something to be said about keeping stuff in a warm dry space.
> 
> if i do break down and get the impulse, it will be from the paslode store... hd still carrys the old framer, hell the new one only came out 18 months after it did in the states....:no: and the air model came out 2 years after the states


 Which old framers? The recent old ones, or the "before them" old ones?:blink: I have 2 different versions of the orange framers. I like them both.


----------



## LEVELBEST (Dec 28, 2006)

I agree on the cordless nailers. I have two DeWalt 16ga and a paslode framer and paslode 18ga too. I haven't hooked up the compressor in a good long while, actually. 

Also agree on the Fein Multimaster.

Who has a Festool shop vac? Looking to get one of those soon too, although I know what the consensus here will be, those tools are great.


----------



## LEVELBEST (Dec 28, 2006)

72chevy4x4 said:


> i picked up the cordless 58" dewalt track saw for $280 a while back and it's a great addition to my shop. I use it for making countertops to get perfectly square edges after mockup. the battery life is terrible when going through 1.5" of substrate but they charge quickly (around 30 min's). I can live w/ short battery life for the convenience of being cordless b/c it's not a all the time tool-a corded version would definitely be necessary if it were used more. I rarely clamp the bar down b/c it doesn't slide-its very stable.


I was actually thinking the opposite. I was gonna get the corded version since it likely WON'T be an everyday tool. Am I thinking wrong here?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I stay corded for most tools. I'm older and used to running cords. They also work the same every time that you pick them up and don't die when you're in some awkward position that took you 5 min. to get into.

Another factor is plain raw power. I'd like to see a comparison of something like decking. I'll put my 10" wormdrive saws and 1/2" VS drills (corded) up against any battery operated. I also use a lot of pneumatic tools.

Cords and hoses can be a PITA but so can batteries/chargers and asking small tools to do what larger tools should be doing.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i use my fien more and more, just pissed it's $20 a blade!

also broke out the spring clamps today for the first time in a while

and for track saws, stop being cheap and get the festool! some more of the best money i ever shelled out...


----------



## LEVELBEST (Dec 28, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> I stay corded for most tools. I'm older and used to running cords. They also work the same every time that you pick them up and don't die when you're in some awkward position that took you 5 min. to get into.
> 
> Another factor is plain raw power. I'd like to see a comparison of something like decking. I'll put my 10" wormdrive saws and 1/2" VS drills (corded) up against any battery operated. I also use a lot of pneumatic tools.
> 
> Cords and hoses can be a PITA but so can batteries/chargers and asking small tools to do what larger tools should be doing.


I have two Dewalt cordless circular saws and the both stay in the trailer 99.9% of the time. The only time I might take one out is to make a single cut on a 2x4 or something, but if I am making multiple cuts I am breaking out the cords and corded saw. Same goes for the reciprocating saw and hammer drill. 

As I said though, I use primarily cordless fasteners in the field, and cordless drill/drivers too. At the shop though, we use all pneumatic guns.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the one hd has is the all orange model as opposed to the second one im posting

heading over shortly to talk to the guys at paslode


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*I am still waiting for this.....*

To hit the market:clap::clap:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i was in the paslode store this morning looking at framing guns and picking up a new stiletto handle...

buddy wouldnt cut me a deal on a framing gun, infact they wanted more than the big box....... cheap bastards, charged me $70 a few months back to fix my 18 gauge paslode

anyhow, got to talking about the bosch saw, they had one in a week ago as a demo. he said its really slick so smooth its almost as if theres no mechinism at all

ended up going to hd for a framing gun, bought the ridgid.. ive read on here getting them serviced is an issue and having to get them serviced...:no: so i asked the tool crib manager about it.. he said ridgid is the same as milwaukee so just have to go to the same service center.. 4 blocks from my house:thumbup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Ww*

The RIDGID 12" dual compound is a good CMS IMO. I have had it for over 5 years now with absolutely no problems...cuts very accurate and I like the large surface field~ your going to like it 

But that Bocsh....SWEET!:thumbsup: As soon as it gets on the market- I am getting it at wholesale pricing.....pays to know people...:laughing::laughing: 


B.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

buy two then lol, if you can get it for $500, there saying its going to be $800 in the states so roughly $900 here

as for rigid mitre saws, ive only used one once, and it was pretty rough, sounded like the bearings were bad on it as it would make a screaming noise upon starting. wasnt very accurate. cant so how badly abbused this one was though as it was on a habitat for humanity build i was assisting on


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Are we talking about the same......*

Saw......The Ridgid~MS1290LZ? 


this one....?

Maintain it.. clean the belt shroud cavity.. replace the belt if necessary.. oil the sliders..oil the bearings.. ..... I check it every 6 months or saw:laughing:..as with all my WW equipment.. I don't treat them like crap..... they make me look good... so I take care of them..very well ( I might add).. all of them....:thumbsup:



As far as the GCM12SD~ The anticipation is killing me...... I just sent the information over to my brother...pays to know people...:laughing::thumbup: 

I can probably get 2..who knows.. maybe more.. I only want one..but if your interested I can have them ship write from the "man drool" store to you..... 


I would have to say the most may be 4... I can tell them my buddy Tim and I want 2 each... what happens after that is up to me...I don't want to to over do it... but i think 4 would be ok... I will be the ginny pig...


B.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i take care of my saws as well, i blow them off with an air tool after each day their in use, store them in a matter they wont get knocked around and limit the amount of transporting so it doesnt get knocked out of alignment. 

as for the new bosch, id definitely like to get one, but storage space is getting less and less, and i have other things that need attention when it comes to dropping coin on right now


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

just got me a magnetic parts tray. Knock it over and all the crap stays put; it's great!


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Besides that Bosch saw, and some more Festools, and...
The Senco Fusion nailers are on my list of tools to test/get. Any experience with these? Oops, they're 4 years old! LAMS

Yes Level, the festool vacs are the bomb! Get the combo with the trac saw. You won't regret it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> i was in the paslode store this morning looking at framing guns and picking up a new stiletto handle...
> 
> buddy wouldnt cut me a deal on a framing gun, infact they wanted more than the big box....... cheap bastards, charged me $70 a few months back to fix my 18 gauge paslode
> 
> ...


Hi Maybe i'm a bit out of touch:blink: but in my world there's only one name in framing guns "Hitachi" :clap: I have one thats 22years old and one over 10 y.o. and some newer ones, I like the older ones, Spring comes out faster.:w00t:


----------



## Eicherbilt (Jan 31, 2011)

Bought the new bosch miter saw...excellent tool, got it with a new festool vacuum, was using the ct 22 but moved up to larger model, when used together theres minimal to no dust at all


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a caulking gun for putting adhesive on floor joists. It has a cradle which it rides the floor joists with and about a 4' handle.

A stud tuner for turning twisted studs before nailing them.

My dead on sun/safety glasses.

Hats with ear covers.

A board bender for deck boards.

My new knee pads and grouting bucket.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

cleveman said:


> I have a caulking gun for putting adhesive on floor joists. It has a cradle which it rides the floor joists with and about a 4' handle.
> 
> A stud tuner for turning twisted studs before nailing them.
> 
> ...


 I used to think those glue guns were the shiznit, everyone who saw it wanted to know where I got it. Now I use this 

No one whos seen it even knows what it is. This is one of the best new tools I have. The other favorite that few have seen love this thing.
Oh and the most bestest


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

Ubenhad you mean no one knows what the pevis are for? Or did I mis understand you post? Nice machine by the way. :thumbup1:

I think the tools I can't remember what I did before: collins clamps and my 

clam clamp miter clamps. They are the bomb. best thing for putting 

mitered trim together. I would say that my D handle porter cable router 

would be next in line.:thumbsup:

Chad


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

cleveman said:


> ...A stud tuner for turning twisted studs before nailing them.


I think you meant "turner" but "tuner" actually works, huh? I have one of those. I even keep a 3' piece of 1" carlon to slip over the handle as a cheater. Then, I can hook a bungee cord into the end of the pipe to tie it off so I can have both hands free.

Gecko siding gauges are handy.

Amen on the Fein MultiMaster.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I call it a stud tuner, because it helps tune up the stud. And it looks like a tuning fork.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the gun on the left riz. hd has it, the one on the right i have to go to prime fasteners which charges an arm and a leg though


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

cleveman said:


> I call it a stud tuner, because it helps tune up the stud. And it looks like a tuning fork.


The tool I have is called "The Tweaker".


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Eicherbilt said:


> Bought the new bosch miter saw...excellent tool, got it with a new festool vacuum, was using the ct 22 but moved up to larger model, when used together theres minimal to no dust at all


 

:thumbsup:

I know when I am hooked to a shop vac the bosch GCMS12 doesn't do half bad with dust...I wonder if getting the Bosch vac would improve that some more?


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

loneframer said:


> I got mine used at **** Depot, under 200 bucks. Here's the best thing though. 3 years ago, I bought 21 boxes of expired fuel cells for $1 a box. I popped one in the gun today and ran through about 400 brads so far. Not one misfire. Cell was dated to expire 17 APR 07.:clap:


omfg, I just bought a fuel cell in a pinch for $15.00.

I couldn't imagine getting nearly 4 boxes for that price. How'd u stumble across that deal?


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Ashcon said:


> Ubenhad you mean no one knows what the pevis are for? Or did I mis understand you post? Nice machine by the way. :thumbup1:
> 
> I think the tools I can't remember what I did before: collins clamps and my
> 
> ...


 
Pevi's are excellent! I haven't heard or seen many around here using them, my boss hasn't either. His is getting real old and beaten to junk. I am going to look around and see if I can find them.

edit: quick google search for pee vee shows this on amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Qual-Craft-2610-Big-Pee-Vee/dp/B0000VUNUG


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

The same company makes a board stretcher as well. :shifty:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

brutus mentioned the gunook to me the other day. good to have the hook but i really dont like the location where it connects, id have it a part of the handle or something, having connect where the fitting is makes it more likely to damage the fitting or even break the plate that the fitting threads into


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> brutus mentioned the gunook to me the other day. good to have the hook but i really dont like the location where it connects, id have it a part of the handle or something, having connect where the fitting is makes it more likely to damage the fitting or even break the plate that the fitting threads into


 Ive had sky hooks on every gun I own for at 6 or more years. Ive never had a failed fitting. The senco ones are pretty soft aluminum and bend when there dropped instead of breaking the fitting. Just bend them back and go. The first thing I do to a gun is put a skyhook on it. Framing to finish guns.
Ones a belt clip size and the other is rafter hanger. I use the belt clips on finish type guns.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

K boys, just bought me a new saw. Will be using this bad boy all the time.




















http://www.geekalerts.com/pizza-boss-3000-saw-cutter-pizza-wheel-slicer/

It will go great with my grinder bottle opener.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm trying to think of what I could actually use that for other than cutting pizza. :whistling


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

whats the tooth count on the blade and do you need a 12 gauge chord to run it off of?


----------



## RAbraker (Jan 26, 2011)

ubenhad4 said:


> The first thing I do to a gun is put a skyhook on it. Framing to finish guns.
> Ones a belt clip size and the other is rafter hanger. I use the belt clips on finish type guns.


Agreed. Those things are maybe the best 10 bucks you can spend. There's nothing worse than standing on top of a ladder, trying to position a piece, and trying to keep your nail gun from hitting the ground all at the same time.


A couple months ago my boss bought the Rockwell version of the Fein MultiMaster. It has definitely become one of those "how did we ever get along without this" tools. We seem to find new was to use it all the time.


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

Anybody ever try a close cut circular saw? Worked for a gc that had one haven't seen one since, but it was awesome!!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

What about a stud stepper? Left mine on a job years ago and could never find em again


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What about a stud stepper? Left mine on a job years ago and could never find em again


http://closecut.net/


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

http://closecut.net/images/CCnew.jpg


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What about a stud stepper? Left mine on a job years ago and could never find em again


Good luck with that stepper


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Brutus said:


> K boys, just bought me a new saw. Will be using this bad boy all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am a Pizza connoisseur and I say that that is cool as hell! BUT a ***** to clean PROPERLY!


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What about a stud stepper? Left mine on a job years ago and could never find em again


Hey I have one of those! It's kinda cool. Just small enough to leave in your pouch. I like it. Although I find myself just looking around to use it instead of actually needing to use it. Sucks when you put it on the stud where your gun ran out of nails and you forgot to finish nailing it.:w00t:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Hey I have one of those! It's kinda cool. Just small enough to leave in your pouch. I like it. Although I find myself just looking around to use it instead of actually needing to use it. Sucks when you put it on the stud where your gun ran out of nails and you forgot to finish nailing it.:w00t:


 Dose one side have yellow spray paint on it?:blink:


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What about a stud stepper? Left mine on a job years ago and could never find em again


What did it look like? How was it used? I think I may have one somewhere.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Dose one side have yellow spray paint on it?:blink:


Yes actually it does. But unfortunately that is my color that I spray all my tools to mark them as mine. But since I have not been to Hawaii in about 18 years I don't think it is yours:laughing:. But I will keep an eye out for it for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

txgencon said:


> What did it look like? How was it used? I think I may have one somewhere.


It cliped to a stud to step on it and reach up high:thumbup:


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It cliped to a stud to step on it and reach up high:thumbup:


http://cgi.ebay.com/Stud-Step-/140522065146?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b7c48cfa


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

txgencon said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Stud-Step-/140522065146?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b7c48cfa


 k man I looked high and low for this thing and could not find it:blink: 
Thanks for the find:thumbsup:


----------

